# Silicon was applied to a bathtub (very thick).



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Charles, you're going to be much better off removing the silicone first as it's going to be difficult to get anything to adhere on top of it and create any sort of worthwhile seal. A picture of the area in question would be very helpful.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Quite so, ALL silicone must be removed before applying any type of caulk. Silicone won't adhere to itself.

DM


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Well crap!!! I was just loading another magazine.


----------

